# Too much daytime sleep?



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, Woody has been with us for 3 days now and is doing so well. He's eating really well enjoys playtime with me and the kids and is getting better at sleeping at night. (First night was dreadful and I only managed 2hrs sleep but last night was loads better) my question is can he have too much sleep during the day? He does have energetic play times during the day but also sleeps loads, especially during the evening.

Tonight he has been dosing on and off since about 6.00pm had food at 7pm and has gone back to sleep. Will all this early evenng sleep stop him from sleeping through the night or is it normal for an 8wk pup.

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is a baby and babies need tons of sleep. I would encourage him to get as much as he wants.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

All puppies differ but in general, pups can sleep a lot, I think Seymour slept from 9am to 12noon, then again 2pm-4pm then 6pm-7pm before bed at 9pm-4:30am! My friend has a puppy who doesn't sleep much at night so she tried to keep it awake in the evening by playing etc it now sleeps a little better but it's still not great. I'd say the most important thing is to try to develop a routine and have a safe quiet place to sleep so that they get quality undisturbed sleep. 
Hope you get more sleep tonight! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm very envious of him being able to sleep so much!!! No, seriously, don't worry, puppies need lots of sleep, it's normal. Make the most of it . He will be sitting on your feet while you are trying to cook or biting your trousers or trying to sniff your bum while you are trying to have a quiet pee before you know it and you'll be wishing he will calm down and go to sleep.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Puppies need lots of sleep. Molly wouldn't sleep so she would get nippy and crazy so I would have to crate her so she could sleep soundly. If she wasn't in her crate she was always awake. If we moved or made a sound her eyes would open and she had to investigate everything. Let your puppy sleep he needs it!


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Here's my sleepy pup in perfect cockerpoo style!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

woody89 said:


> Here's my sleepy pup in perfect cockerpoo style!


OMG cute overload he looks so chilled out love it Love the little back paws so cute


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sleep is good - it is pretty difficult to keep a tired pup awake and a bit cruel  
Everything is still so new for him, newness is exhausting.
Enjoy this peaceful sleepy stage, it doesn't last.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think at 8 weeks they will sleep for 18-20 hours a day


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is the closest emoticon I could come up with to express the drool that I am drooling over wanting this puppy for my very own! What a cute lilttle peanut he is! His chubby, warm, pink tummy.... delightful!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Let him sleep as much as he wants. They sleep 18-20 hours per day and need it!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

OMG - so cute. I was surprised how much they slept in the beginning. Even now after a couple hours in the park they will be out for 6-8 hours.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Good night!*

So despite my worries Woody slept well last night. He was in his crate from9.30pm woke at 4.30am to go out for a wee then back to sleep until 6am. I took him out again and he had a poo but really wasn't interested in any more sleep. Not bad for his 3rd night with us


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

woody89 said:


> So despite my worries Woody slept well last night. He was in his crate from9.30pm woke at 4.30am to go out for a wee then back to sleep until 6am. I took him out again and he had a poo but really wasn't interested in any more sleep. Not bad for his 3rd night with us


I'd say that sounds brilliant 
Hope you are feeling more rested and relaxed after another better night.


----------

